# Forum section collapse.



## Brill (Dec 25, 2012)

the forum sections have collapsed on my phone the only way to acess them is to click the titles.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 25, 2012)

Under everyone's avatar I'm seeing multiple of trenchlord's avatar, not sure if worried or amused.


----------



## AndreasD (Dec 25, 2012)

Same here. Been like that for a while.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 25, 2012)

My problem has rectified itself. Also to fix yours click the grey bar to the right side of the screen where there is no writing and it will expand again.


----------

